# Identity of this Stanley #5 1/4



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

This is a 5 1/4 Stanley I picked up at a flea market today. It doesn't follow the typical Stanley typing. It has a pebbled cap. At first I thought it was just a 5 1/4 with a transitional cap, but the cap doesn't look like the traditional transitional caps. It has Stanley in raised cast letters.

The additional odd thing about this plane is it only has Stanley stamped in the Sole. No patents, no Bailey, and no "made in america" anywhere. Next, it has a sweatheart blade, which I agree is another piece that could have been banditized. The frog has the twisted lateral adjuster, making me think its later. It does not have a frog adjustment screw, making me think its earlier, which everything after type 12 should have, and it does NOT have the raised ring around the front knob. Other than some mention of some prototypes, #5 1/4s were not in production until type 12.




























Knob and tote seem to be hardwood, not rosewood.

Some Defiance planes had pebbled caps, but they didn't have stanley raised, and they were shorter. Also the Defiance I have seen had the half folded laterial adjuster.

Any opinions on vintage would be appreciated.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

similar "Stanley" on ebay, only it is a #3 sized plane. Lever cap is broken of about where the stanley stamp was. Item#271026562943, seller is blueford59.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd say thats just a typical (probably type 11) no. 3 with a broken transitional cap. I can type that plane except for the cap, which makes it just a replacement.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A Franken plane? Choose a type number, and rebuild back to it. Would it have LOW knobs?, Maybe some Rosewood handles? Maybe an "older' iron to go with the low knob? A "real" #3 cap? Take it all the way back to the first lateral types?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Even in a Franken plane, the pieces can be identified. Tell me what the sole and frog goes to, and I'll concede you're right.

Edit…...and the cap!!!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Its got Franken qualities…the twisted lever cap, and the sweethart iron, unusual sole, crazy lever cap, non rosewood….its a hybrid of everthing 12-19….or more?

Probably not going to get to the bottom of this guy's story.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Its a prototype that has slid into Dons hands. Don you might have "that" plane.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don, I have good news and bad.

The bad news is I can't identify it either.

The good news is that it's not a Frankenplane, because I have its twin brother. And I do mean twin…. right down to the blade!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a shot after cleanup.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don, actually it's a Four Square plane. Check out this description and photo I googled up:

*Stanley household jack plane. This SW vintage 5 1/4 sized plane was manufactured from 1923-1930 as part of the cheaper Four-Square series. Marked Stanley on front and on lever cap. One of the very few Stanley planes that never had a number! I feel they are way under-valued, grab them whilst you can.*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Charlie, you are the man!

I'm not sure why they didn't use that cap on more planes. It's just plain (or plane) cool!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Now I want one! All I have is a new-ish 5 1/4 made in Canada, with the most terribly rough-cast cap iron I've ever seen.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

That cap looks way nice

The temptation


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Now that I know what to look for, there is another on ebay

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Stanley-No-5-1-4-Four-Square-Plane-11647-/150849168101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231f4fa2e5#ht_720wt_1041

and
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-FOUR-SQUARE-TYPE-2-/120960129203?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c29c918b3


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Way to go Charlie, like Don needs more encouragement to buy planes


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Yup, that's a Four Square plane. I have the same model, but on mine you can still see the Four Square logo on the tote.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

I was just going to say foursquare.

There was an exhibit at the MWTCA meeting I was at last month.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Seems I just "won" one of these a little while ago. Will arrive next week, on or about the 15th, my Birthday.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

There was a similar Stanley 'Four Square" model, with an interesting lever cap. Instead of a Stanley logo, it had four raised squares, arranged two-by-two, on the lever cap.










There was also Stanley block planes, hand saws, levels and other stuff with the four-square logo.

Pic is from 'PTAMPIA', Roger K Smith.
Nice score,* bandit!!*


----------



## awatson (Jun 2, 2018)

I believe this is a Stanley Four Square Household Jack plane 1924-28 vintage based on information in John Walter's book. It is 5 1/4 size, but did not have a number stamped on it. The rippled lever cap with Stanley on it appeared in 1924. The Four Square logo was added in 1929.


----------



## awatson (Jun 2, 2018)

I believe this is a Stanley Four Square Household Jack plane 1924-28 vintage based on information in John Walter's book. It is 5 1/4 size, but did not have a number stamped on it. The rippled lever cap with Stanley on it appeared in 1924. The Four Square logo was added in 1929.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Man, I love LumberJocks!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Nothing like answering a question 5 years late.


----------

